# Speculation: "Lamar Odom Wants to Return to Los Angeles"



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> The Los Angeles Lakers made a surprising move in the off-season when they traded away Lamar Odom to the Dallas Mavericks for essentially cap space. Everyone was shocked that the Lakers gave away a valuable piece of their bench for no one in return. But it seemed that Odom was the most devastated.
> 
> Odom loved his time in Los Angeles and found stability with his work and his family.* ESPN’s Ric Bucher is now reporting that Odom is trying desperately to get back to Los Angeles.*
> 
> ...


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-rumors-lamar-odom-wants-to-return-to-los-angeles/2012/03/05/

sigh....so who wants hm back?


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: "Lamar Odom Wants to Return to Los Angeles"*

If they cant get something of value with the TPE then why not reaquire him


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: "Lamar Odom Wants to Return to Los Angeles"*

luke, morris and second round conditional pick for him and bag of skittles


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: "Lamar Odom Wants to Return to Los Angeles"*

Too bad Odom let his emotions get the best of him and asked for a trade that he regrets.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: "Lamar Odom Wants to Return to Los Angeles"*

i don't think mavs will pickup his option. he will be free agent this summer


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: "Lamar Odom Wants to Return to Los Angeles"*

or get traded to clips this year. i do think mavs want to get rid of hi badly.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: "Lamar Odom Wants to Return to Los Angeles"*

Odom for the mini MLE this July?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: "Lamar Odom Wants to Return to Los Angeles"*

He should have thought about that when he got so upset after the Paul deal. He can still get back there after we buy him out, if they want him. Or he could go back to the Clippers...on what terms did he leave them?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: "Lamar Odom Wants to Return to Los Angeles"*



Dre said:


> He should have thought about that when he got so upset after the Paul deal. He can still get back there after we buy him out, if they want him. Or he could go back to the Clippers...on what terms did he leave them?


Totally agree. Kid (and I do mean "kid") has no vision.

He sounds incredibly immature to me.

But...here is the kicker: this guy would be so grateful to be back in a Lakers uniform that I think he would be balls to the wall next season. Get it done Mitch...and while you are at it, kick Jim Buss to the curb.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: "Lamar Odom Wants to Return to Los Angeles"*

This is a crap thread DaRizzle. I didn't see a quote from Lamar saying this, just speculation.

Quit wasting our time.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: "Lamar Odom Wants to Return to Los Angeles"*



Dre said:


> He should have thought about that when he got so upset after the Paul deal. He can still get back there after we buy him out, if they want him. Or he could go back to the Clippers...on what terms did he leave them?


He signed an offer sheet with Miami and told the Clippers not to match it because playing for them was like being in jail. So... yeah.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: "Lamar Odom Wants to Return to Los Angeles"*

times have changed in clippersland

anywho - I'd have no qualms bringing him back into the fold for the right (reduced) price


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: "Lamar Odom Wants to Return to Los Angeles"*



Jamel Irief said:


> This is a crap thread DaRizzle. I didn't see a quote from Lamar saying this, just speculation.
> 
> Quit wasting our time.


Im just happy for so many people responding to MY thread


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: "Lamar Odom Wants to Return to Los Angeles"*



Jamel Irief said:


> This is a crap thread DaRizzle. I didn't see a quote from Lamar saying this, just speculation.
> 
> Quit wasting our time.


True, but if I would have wrote that, DaRizzle would have cried and run home to mama, then he would have started "trying" to blast me, then I would have posted a lot of music videos, then Basel would have closed it and chided both of us, then I would have sent it to the trash, where it rightfully belongs.

Kind of like...the last DaRizzle Lamar Odom thread. Yeah.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: "Lamar Odom Wants to Return to Los Angeles"*



Ron said:


> True, but if I would have wrote that, DaRizzle would have cried and run home to mama, then he would have started "trying" to blast me, then I would have posted a lot of music videos, then Basel would have closed it and chided both of us, then I would have sent it to the trash, where it rightfully belongs.
> 
> Kind of like...the last DaRizzle Lamar Odom thread. Yeah.


Stop making all my threads about you...

...They're about me.

crying to mama? trying to blast you? I did not cry to mama, and most surly did blast you but really you dug your own grave with what you said....some ridiculousness about not wanting rumors and opinions in a sports forum, unprovoked personal attacks, changing thread title to give your opinion, hijacking a thread about a former Laker (who now since then evidently has shown interest in coming back) with music videos.

But hey, you run the show, no 16 year old pimple laden moderator is gonna tell YOU what to do. You show us big guy...


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: "Lamar Odom Wants to Return to Los Angeles"*



Ron said:


> True, but if I would have wrote that, DaRizzle would have cried and run home to mama, then he would have started "trying" to blast me, then I would have posted a lot of music videos, then Basel would have closed it and chided both of us, then I would have sent it to the trash, where it rightfully belongs.
> 
> Kind of like...the last DaRizzle Lamar Odom thread. Yeah.


I'll check back later for music videos.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: "Lamar Odom Wants to Return to Los Angeles"*

All you sissified bitches need to hug it out....

Btw.. Trade Pau for Rondo and Bass. Sign Lamar. Use the picks and TPE to find a SF and improve our bench. 

Rondo, Kobe, SF, LO and Bynum


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: "Lamar Odom Wants to Return to Los Angeles"*



DaRizzle said:


> Stop making all my threads about you...
> 
> ...They're about me.
> 
> ...


Here is one my favorite all-time songs...someone put it to some interesting modern-day video.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: "Lamar Odom Wants to Return to Los Angeles"*



DaRizzle said:


> Stop making all my threads about you...
> 
> ...They're about me.


Yeah, that's the problem, DaRizzle. They are about you and not about a legitimate topic. Jamel called you out, and you can't take it. Post some real shit from now on. I'm not the only one getting tired of it.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: "Lamar Odom Wants to Return to Los Angeles"*

Won't get fooled again.

Seems appropriate...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: "Lamar Odom Wants to Return to Los Angeles"*

Oh shut up, already, and stay on topic. What is it with you guys?

Watched some of the Mavs/Thunder game today. Lamar just doesn't look like Lamar out there (though he does look better than earlier in the year). IF we do get him back next season, he better not pull this shit.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: "Lamar Odom Wants to Return to Los Angeles"*



Basel said:


> Oh shut up, already, and stay on topic. What is it with you guys?
> 
> Watched some of the Mavs/Thunder game today. Lamar just doesn't look like Lamar out there (though he does look better than earlier in the year). IF we do get him back next season, he better not pull this shit.


The guy is a total basket case. He is the reigning 6th man of the year who is 8th man on a team that lost two stars, Chandler and Barea. You've got to be kidding me.

The guy is paid millions to play basketball. Are you kidding me. He is supposed to be a professional...leave his personal issues outside the arena and play basketball to the best of his ability.

A flake.

But if he can get his shit together for next year, he will make someone much better...the Lamar Odom drama, coming to a stage near you.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: "Lamar Odom Wants to Return to Los Angeles"*

Alvin Lee bitches


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: "Lamar Odom Wants to Return to Los Angeles"*

*** You were told to stop it above. Why do you continue? ***


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: "Lamar Odom Wants to Return to Los Angeles"*



e-monk said:


> Alvin Lee bitches


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alvin_Lee
He's 67. Does he have any game left in him?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: "Lamar Odom Wants to Return to Los Angeles"*

Closed.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm opening this again since we were actually having a fine discussion before Ron and Rizzle ruined yet another thread. :whatever:\

Stay on topic. If either of you have a problem with each other, PM each other and stop making these threads about you. Thanks.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I am on topic, as you can see by my last post. DaRizzle chose to continue, that's why I edited his post. If he does it again, this thread gets trashed.

Fair warning.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You're both at fault. Now leave it.

Feel free to continue talking about Odom potentially coming back to Los Angeles, though.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I will readily admit that, but the warning stands.

Maybe he comes back, maybe he doesn't. I am not so sure I want him back at this point...two weeks ago I would have thought differently.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I think he could be a steal


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah he'd bust his ass if he got back there, but apparently the Lakers were turned off and don't want him back?

And then he's essentially a no-trade clause...he'd have no value in a deal because teams know he would sulk...he might wilt if he even hears rumors again. With those actions he's made himself damaged goods.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

so he opts out and we resign him on the cheap this summer and give him a chance to rehabilitate


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He's like 31...at this point he is what he is there's no rehabilitation. If he heard strong trade rumors about him again he might retire. He talked about retiring earlier this season. So you could try for him back, but with that caveat


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Dre said:


> Yeah he'd bust his ass if he got back there, but apparently the Lakers were turned off and don't want him back?


More like Jim Buss' pride wouldn't allow him back...no matter what.

Buss is ****ing ruining the team.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Im not sure I want him back. If he came back with his head in the game, in shape, motivated to play, then he would be an asset. 

But if he is all emotional from all the shit he has deal with off the court and he gets rattled anytime there is a trade rumor or anything he doesnt like, how is he going to be helpful to this team?


----------

